# Where to find a Straight Jacket



## kdouglas75 (Sep 14, 2007)

I found this site not a bad price but was wondering if anyone has purchased one from them. Or know of another site that sells them. 
http://realstraightjackets.com/

thanks for any info.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Tell the local institution you are a member here at Hauntforum. As soon as they strap the jacket on you....RUN!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I saw a few different ones on e-bay a few weeks back.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

$60 is a great price for a new and real jacket.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Tell the local institution you are a member here at Hauntforum. As soon as they strap the jacket on you....RUN!!


LMAO! So that's how Sickie got his! I always wondered....


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

i tried to get one for my alice costume. Nothing comes cheap unless you want crap. So 60 bux seems alright.


----------

